# Watch Dogs demo video - amazing graphics



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

I know bugger all about this game and I'm not even a gamer, but - lordy! - the graphics here look amazing!





> Set in a meticulously reconstructed Chicago, it casts you as a sort of uber-hacker, able to mine crucial information from the mobile phones of any character he comes across, hack into and manipulate traffic lights and CCTV cameras, create diversions by jamming mobile phones and so on.
> Ubisoft's tagline for the game was presented as: "The city is your weapon," and the fact that the game derives its gameplay from the excessive information overload which is becoming a growing societal concern is simply delicious.
> From what we saw of Watch Dogs, the next generation of consoles will allow developers to create strikingly realistic cities, populated by a plausible number of AI-controlled characters with which you can interact, and the gameplay possibilities that alone throws up are boundless.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2012/jun/14/e3-2012-next-gen-games


http://watchdogs.ubi.com/watchdogsgame/en-GB/home/


----------



## bmd (Jun 15, 2012)

It's the amount of little things happening aside from the main character that are next gen imo. Like the particle and weather effects. All the people mooching about and the way the lighting works. 

I also think that voice acting in games is becoming next gen, in that any shitty old script acted by any shitty old actor just won't cut it with AAA titles any more.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 15, 2012)

looks like it could be intresting but i think it may well end up being a bit liner.  nothing wrong with  that really  but  it might  make  for less interesting gameplay.


i would like something like the original deus ex crossed with GTA


also  how  shitty a guy is he.  how many innocent people  dies just to get one man?


----------

